# Are these computer parts compatible with each other?



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok this is a system I've been thinking about building, so I'm wondering if these parts are compatible and if I need any other parts.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820211188
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188026
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827140026
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126012
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826105026
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116515
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833122133
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156063
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288


----------



## Toucan Sam (Jul 5, 2008)

Why the 8800gt? It's a great card, but for the same price you can get significantly better performance. Try the 4850 or 9800GTX, or the 4870 for something even a little better. As for compatibility, someone else would be better at looking that over for you :wink:


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I hear nvidia updates their xp drivers more often, and I don't think I have enough money for the 9800 gtx.


----------



## Unospazmatic (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think that mobo you picked has pci-e 2.0 so you couldn't use a 9800 anyway.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

8800 is a good card and pretty cheap right now.
Psu Good choice
CPU Good choice
Ram use the Ram Manufacturers configurer to select if they list your board pick another manufacturer Memory that is matched and certified to the board you pick will save troubleshooting headaches later. And if it doesn't work they will provide support.
Any reason for the 7xx chipset board? Take a look at a Gigabyte GA EP35 DS3R http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128086
Or the P45 DS4P http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128346


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm, in the product tour they say it uses 2.0. As for the chipset, I like the nvidia nforce because I heard that way you can use 2 cards if you get another one later, and I also like how the EVGA dosn't seem to have a built in soundcard which I heard can cause problems in it choosing the wrong card to play through if you buy one like I intend to do. Ram, not sure what the Ram Manufacturers configurer is...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If they don't have one or don't list your board move on to the next manufacturer how much time do want to spend playing with ram timings and voltages trying to troubleshoot glitches?
Google 7xx motherboard issues before you buy.


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm. Maybe that motherboard isn't so good...And its not that they don't have one, I just don't know what a ram configurer is. :$


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here is one of many you enter the motherboard data and it shows you what memory that Company makes that is compatible with it.

http://www.crucial.com/


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok thanks.

About the motherboard, does the 6xx have the same issues as the 7xx? And the GIGABYTE boards look nice, but I'm worried about the fact that it only has 1 PCIx16 slot...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The DS4P has 2 but you can't SLI an intel chipset only crossfire.
I my opinion the cost and problems are not worth the limited performance gains of SLI compared to a properly set up good running high end single card right now it looks like ATI wants back in the gaming card business with the 4750 4780 cards that's why you've been seeing the Nvidia card prices drop.
The 6xx is not as bad but it"s a PCIE 1.0 slot. they are still picky about memory.


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

I see. Well that makes the GIGABYTE seem better, but my network card and my sound card each use a regular PCI slot and it only has one. Any other boards you would recommend that have more PCI slots?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One of these maybe

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16813131219,N82E16813131225,N82E16813131297


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Hmm, they do seem nice. Did they ever fix the video corruption issues on those? I heard that the newer asus boards had that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not sure but I think that was on the 7xx Nvidia boards. I haven't used an Asus board since the 945 chipset.


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the link.

I looked it over and decided that the gigabyte looked the best, but I'm wondering if its good to use an onboard lan? Also, I saw another gigabyte which uses ddr3, but has a lot more PCI slots, can you use ddr2 in a ddr3 board? I tried to check corsair, but they didn't list it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some Boards have both slots, some are just DDR3 if it takes DDR2 they will tell you in the listing.
I've been using onboard Lan without issues for 4-5 years now.
If Corsair doesn't list the board either it's brand new if so contact them or they don't support it. Try Crucial, OCZ or Patriot.


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok then, since the onboard lan is ok, then I'll take the GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS4P.

Are these parts all compatible with each other than?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194&
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128346
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130318
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827140026
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126012
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826105026
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116515
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811156063
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Memory is good http://www.corsairmicro.com/configurator/product_results.aspx?id=590577#
PSU -Good 
Cpu - Good
MB - Good
Hard Drive -Good
Speakers ? I've never heard what they sound like
Case is good
Video card is good
DVD Drive will work you could probably find one 5-6.00 cheaper not a big deal
Sound card is good

I think your going to have a nice system.


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks. So they will work work with each other?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes they will


----------



## Vequor (Jul 22, 2008)

Yay! 

Thank you very much.


----------



## george0123 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes they are compatible


----------

